# Post Grunge



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Tag^^.
Da mein letzter Thread ein Fail war mach ichs diesmal anders.
Wer mag noch Post Grunge außer mir?
Es gibt ja nicht so viele PG Bands.
Post Grunge muss nicht immer "Emo" sein. Ich würde es als eine spezielle und weniger populäre Form von Pop bezeichnen. Manche Lieder rutschen auch eher in Richtung Alternative Rock.
Dieses Lied von Seether ist einfach nur Hammer:

Welche PG Bands wie Seether und Three Days Grace mögt ihr und was ist euer Liebling PG Lied?


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (14. Januar 2010)

Flyleaf mocht ich mal


----------



## Thoor (20. Januar 2010)

Postgrunge hat weder mit Emo noch was mit Pop zu tun... Es ist einfach Post Grunge halt...

Am liebsten mag ich atm Godsmack - I stand alone, Godsmack - Speak und Seether - Gasoline


----------



## Metalhead1337 (21. Januar 2010)

was soll des sein??


----------



## MoVedder (25. Januar 2010)

Foo Fighters und vor allem PEARl JAM.

Das nenn ich wahre Musik.


mfG


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

jawohl da kann ich nur zustimmen 2 sehr geile bands die ich auch gerne mal live sehn würde ^^


----------



## Breakyou (25. Januar 2010)

Ich hör nicht alzu viel Post Grunge aber wenn ,dann Godsmack - Straight Out of line & I stand alone


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Mein absoluter Favourite Post Grunge ist Poets of the Fall
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=MKk1u5RMTn4


und natürlich Three Days Grace
von beiden Bands alles durch die Bank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Mein absoluter Favourite Post Grunge ist Poets of the Fall
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=MKk1u5RMTn4
> 
> 
> ...



TDG hör ich au paar Lieder gerne (Overrated, Burn und Just Like You sind meine Favoriten)
Seether ist aber immer noch bei PG Nummero uno.
Alter Bridge is au noch ne gute PG Band.


----------



## Asayur (14. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> TDG hör ich au paar Lieder gerne (Overrated, Burn und Just Like You sind meine Favoriten)
> Seether ist aber immer noch bei PG Nummero uno.
> Alter Bridge is au noch ne gute PG Band.


Wie konnt ich nur Seether vergessen *Springt ins Feuer der Reinigung*
Und neu dazugekommen: Nothing More, machen auch sehr schönen PG


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Februar 2010)

Foo Fighters sind auch noch klasse, hört ich auf jeden The Pretender an. Das Lied is eigentlich für Jedermann.


----------

